
Things I Learned in 2019 - makaimc
https://medium.com/fluxx-studio-notes/52-things-i-learned-in-2019-8ee483e6c816
======
Pigo
I need to try this Baijiu, can any recommend some you can get in the States?

~~~
jimhi
As someone currently in China, this comment made me laugh. I don’t think I
have ever craved it.

That said, you should try it anyway. I hope you like getting drunk.
Personally, the flavor reminds me closer to the chemical alcohol you might
find in a science lab more than anything else. It typically starts at 40 proof
and goes up from there.

~~~
Pigo
Man that sounds awful, but I still have to try it. Why is it the most popular
liquor on the planet (according to this article)? No one seems to be saying
anything good about it.

------
samdeeble
Wowzas! Love this list as always

